# Just Bought A '08 Loft



## Ctyrrel (Nov 8, 2010)

Brand new to this whole thing and we just purchased an '08 outback loft. Just brought it home last weekend and the family couldn't wait to use it so we camped out in our side yard last night. Had a great time and look forward to getting it to the race track. Thanks to all that have answered my many questions so far...Chris


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Congratulations.....You will love it. But be prepared to be answering questions from passers-by anywhere you go. It came down to I made a sign with all the info for when I didn't want to be bothered. People always seemed to come around just as I was starting to cook dinner, or just getting ready to sit down for dinner. If you plan on using it in the colder weather you may want to get some sort of door for the top of the stairs to keep the heat inside. I have been out in below freezing temperatures, and even sub zero temps and kept it 68 degrees inside no problem.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats on the new Outback! You are going to love it!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to Outbackers...

Where abouts are you?

Bryan


----------



## Ctyrrel (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry...never updated my profile...I am in the northeast, Connecticut to be exact, glad to be part of the forum


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the loft but not so much the floorplan...I wish they'd add a loft to some other floorplans. When I first saw that model I really hoped it was the next big thing in RVs.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Dub said:


> I love the loft but not so much the floorplan...I wish they'd add a loft to some other floorplans. When I first saw that model I really hoped it was the next big thing in RVs.


The floorplan is definitely different. I find it perfect for two people, but it can do four easy enough. Since it is just me, and usually a friend or two it works out great. There is another one that I like which is called the Sky Deck . I have a friend who has that and it is great, but you are actually outside. In my case I can sit up top even in the rain. I like the floorplan in the skydeck much better, but it has quite a few issues with the whole setup.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

outback loft said:


> I love the loft but not so much the floorplan...I wish they'd add a loft to some other floorplans. When I first saw that model I really hoped it was the next big thing in RVs.


The floorplan is definitely different. I find it perfect for two people, but it can do four easy enough. Since it is just me, and usually a friend or two it works out great. There is another one that I like which is called the Sky Deck . I have a friend who has that and it is great, but you are actually outside. In my case I can sit up top even in the rain. I like the floorplan in the skydeck much better, but it has quite a few issues with the whole setup.
[/quote]
I too have a loft. We purchased our last Nov and used it all summer and we loved it. Not crazy about the floor plan but the rest well more than makes up for the cut up floor plan. I have a screen door for the ramp opening and that has made all the difference in the world. We leave it open as much as possible. One day this winter I'll resize some pics and show it off. Good luck with yours!


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

congrats on the purchase, and welcome fellow connecticut outback owner !

paul


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

rdrunr said:


> I love the loft but not so much the floorplan...I wish they'd add a loft to some other floorplans. When I first saw that model I really hoped it was the next big thing in RVs.


The floorplan is definitely different. I find it perfect for two people, but it can do four easy enough. Since it is just me, and usually a friend or two it works out great. There is another one that I like which is called the Sky Deck . I have a friend who has that and it is great, but you are actually outside. In my case I can sit up top even in the rain. I like the floorplan in the skydeck much better, but it has quite a few issues with the whole setup.
[/quote]
I too have a loft. We purchased our last Nov and used it all summer and we loved it. Not crazy about the floor plan but the rest well more than makes up for the cut up floor plan. I have a screen door for the ramp opening and that has made all the difference in the world. We leave it open as much as possible. One day this winter I'll resize some pics and show it off. Good luck with yours!
[/quote]

Just wondering where you picked up the screen for the ramp opening. Have been looking but unable to find that size. Thanks


----------

